

Ask HN: How to write hackers resume - kracekumar

This is second time I am writing resume, I am not very keen writing a traditional resume, I am planning for apply for few companies, as far I checked out in the web all companies wants to send out resume to mail ID. I am writing a resume in ReStructured Text(rst) and sending them link is it ok? I am not keen because I would like show my gihub profile, stackoverflow and other social links and send source code. How to differentiate normal tech company and hacker friendly company? How are hackers hired ?
======
israelyc
If you have it all on your website, all you need to do is to get the right
person to view it. Instead of sending traditional resume through the website /
board, I would suggest to do some research about the company, find the right
person and email them directly with a link.

Here's an idea for getting their attention (worked for me) - I found the right
person's name, bought an AdWords campaign with his name as the keywords. And
then emailed him just one sentence "when was the last time you googled your
name"? with a link to google search his name.

A. No one can resist something like that. B. The ad linked to the unique cover
letter (unindexed, so they won't see the other ones:) and that linked to the
resume. C. Total cost was like 5 bucks because he showed it to ~10 people -
def. worth it.

The bottom line is - anything that will get the right person's attention would
do :)

~~~
kracekumar
this is one is very trick & doesn't work most of the time

~~~
israelyc
I was applying for a marketing position and I got a response 100% of the
times.

I am not suggesting this is the best way to go for a development position. But
the principle is the same - you have to stand out.

------
Peroni
_How to differentiate normal tech company and hacker friendly company?_

Each of your questions requires a pretty lengthy discussion that can rarely be
covered in a forum but I've addressed the above question at length in an old
blog post of mine: [http://voltsteve.blogspot.co.uk/2011/09/how-to-find-job-
for-...](http://voltsteve.blogspot.co.uk/2011/09/how-to-find-job-for-
hackers.html)

If you're UK based then have a look through our site:
<http://www.hackerjobs.co.uk>

